# which track?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

which track new or old is best for h.o./all kinds of cars.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I recommend TOMY AFX slot car track. It's the most popular track system on the market, a wide variety of track pieces are available and is compatible with all kinds of HO slot cars.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would agree with Brian unless you want to get into routed tracks. :devil: rr


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

BRS Hobbies said:


> I recommend TOMY AFX slot car track. It's the most popular track system on the market, a wide variety of track pieces are available and is compatible with all kinds of HO slot cars.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


Thanks alot Brian -I'm glad to find out about bsr hobbies


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

BRS Hobbies said:


> I recommend TOMY AFX slot car track. It's the most popular track system on the market, a wide variety of track pieces are available and is compatible with all kinds of HO slot cars.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian





roadrner said:


> Would agree with Brian unless you want to get into routed tracks. :devil: rr


Whats routed?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

copperhead71 said:


> Whats routed?


That's a different track system, much better, IMO
Bill


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

In plastic track,if you can find it,the original AFX is the best.
The rail is thinner on all the new tracks except Life Like,which
is too thick.Price out all the pieces you need then price out
a Wizztrack or Bristol.If you can afford one of the latter,you
will be far happier with the final layout.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Depends on how much money you want to spend and how invested you are in the hobby. As TJetTim pointed out the total cost of ownership needs to be considered. When you do the math some of the large scale sectional tracks like WizzTrakz and MaxTrack come in at competitive price for a superior product over what you get using any race set plastic track. However, the Wizz and Max tracks systems also assume you will pretty much settle on a layout while the race set plastic track allows you to implement just about any layout. Spend a little time looking around to see what's out there and what fits with your personal preferences. Try to get some hands-on time on as many tracks as your can.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*If you're just getting started.....*

AfxToo makes a great point. The greatest advantage Tomy sectional track provided me has been the opportunity to try a plethora of track layouts to learn what works or doesn't, what I like or dislike, etc. in terms of layout design before committing to any permanent mounting on my table. That experience has been invaluable to me as someone who is 40+ with no prior experience coming into the hobby and having no commercial resources available nearby.

I'm sure that Max and Wiz are far better quality. But again, as someone just starting out within the last year, keeping cost down initially until I knew whether or not I was going to like this enough to stick with it was also a goal. Maybe on my next big build I'll crack open the piggy bank and see if a Max Track falls out :jest:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Find a friend with a plastic track that has a bunch of dead sections
and spend a few hours under the table adding jumpers etc.That
will help with the long term perspective.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tomy ! All though I have to agree with Rudykizuty. The only thing better would be a custom track . Personally I like hearing the clickety clack of the cars as they wiz by ( nostalgia) and I even like the black track surface because that is what I raced on as a boy. Someday maybe I will buy the custom track but I really like putting the track together and racing


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Nuthin I hate worse with a T-jet than crashing on the straightaway.
If you go with Tomy I recommend epoxying and sanding every track
joining.Under club racing conditions these tracks get potholes just
as quick as a Michigan road.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

tjettim said:


> Nuthin I hate worse with a T-jet than crashing on the straightaway.
> If you go with Tomy I recommend epoxying and sanding every track
> joining.Under club racing conditions these tracks get potholes just
> as quick as a Michigan road.


Thanks for the info-veeery helpful.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Maxx trax has a pretty good deal on a 4 by 8 oval for around 404 to 469 and man its some smooth track if you have to buy all the plastic track to build one of these you will spend that much trust me i have been down that road and am saving to get a max track i cant wait.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I had all Tyco track and made the switch to all Tomy/AFX track and am glad that I did. My experience was that Tomy/AFX track is superior to Tyco/Mattel track . I found the Tyco track to be narrower, with inferior connections and rails.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've fooled with Life-Like, Tomy, and Aurora Lock and Joiner track. I went with Tomy because of the curve selection and most people that have experience with sectional track prefer it over other brands. Some of the other suff must be a real bastard given the work in prepping and screwing down Tomy track. The single most annoying thing about it is that most of my 15" straights are not straight. Most all of them have a slight curve in one direction or another and some are bowed like a hump track.

It also requires a bit of tweaking and fudging to get the straight sections to run parallel. The turns aren't really 90 or 180 degrees. There was also some swapping and trying different peices to get the adjcent turn peices to nest w/o gaps. I didn't wind up with any that I'll bother to fill, but I've seen pictures of Tomy tracks that look like the Grand Canyon formed between nested turns.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

TOMY TRACK! Add jumpers (14-16ga) every 10 feet or so, positive gate wiring and your good to go! Leave the routed track for the PRO'S. If your club has all Tomy track it will save you money on sized tires too. And don't buy into the snake pit layout, or 4x16 crap. Design something that can be marshalled easy and also think about 2 tracks in one. OVAL w/roadcourse in one layout. All the 15" straights that I have purchased in the last 2 months are all fine now. Don't forget about runoff, you will need at least 2 1/2" or more! If you want big rails then go with OLD Lock & joiner or A/FX IF YOU WANT A DEEPER PIN SLOT. Expect to pay more for this COLLECTABLE TRACK (Why???? don't waste your money) hard to find! If you need L&J > A/FX Adapters I'll Sell you some for $$$$$$.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I have a large assortment of curves & straight track-( 5,6,7,9 & 15 in) for original AFX
track. Also squeeze,crisscross, & cobblestone pcs. Some snap on screw terminal pcs.
All are new-original packaging,boxed & bulk. :thumbsup:
For info I can be reached at: [email protected]


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

I have a large amount of A/FX track repair clips used in case locking tabs on A/FX tracks break off, part #8768.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to agree with the Tomy guys here. Although some of what you guys have said I haven't found yet. Like the curve's and humps in the straight pieces. I do have to say that alot of the track that I bought from you guys on here was used and was most likely used because they were good to begin with , LOL ! So maybe that is why i haven't experienced any of the problems. All in all though I do use some of it to set up and race with the kids while I am finishing the permanent track, and i haven't had fit issues. 
Honestly when i was in my early teens and had my A/FX snap track sets I never had any of the tabs snap off on me either! The first time I ever new about that being a problem was after reading about it right here. 
I guess I figured that the Tomy track is a desendant of the original Aurora L&J track and still the best.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guy for all the info!can't wait to get rid of my life like track-,after fooling around with it for two years(disney test track) now i can't wait to get rid of it.almost all the connects have broken?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I enjoyed my Tomy track, until I stepped up to my continuous railed Brystal track.

That being said, a few of us ran at Mike Kings the other night on his newly set up Max Trax and I have to say I really enjoyed it as well. Very nice alternative to the high end tracks!


----------

